# First time gun owner, 1911 a good choice?



## judd

Hello, 

I recently completed the NRA gun basics course and am eagerly waiting my paperwork from the state. I have been reading and doing my research and I really like the 1911 style gun. Are these a good choice for a beginning shooter? I have found a Springfield 9mm that I like but am unsure about this style for a first timer. 

Thanks to all that reply!

Judd


----------



## Gearheart

Good choice.

I always thought the grip safety on 1911s was a great way to make sure the shooter is holding the gun properly.

9mm is also a good caliber to start with.


----------



## Slowfire

Agreed, I prefer the 1911 platform and the 9mm is a very good round to start with and it makes sense both financially and for HD. Add to that the fact that it has a manual safety makes it a great training tool. Congrat on your new acquisition.


----------



## Teuthis

If you intend to get some instruction with the 1911 then it can be an excellent pistol for you. The 1911 does require instruction and drilling to be effective and safe in the hands of inexperienced shooters. The 1911 system is, in my opinion, the best combat pistol made. But the general habit of carrying them, and keeping them at home cocked and locked necessitates that you drill consistently, and always be aware that the pistol is ready to fire with the flick of your thumb. In a shooting situation, it is also far easier with a semi-auto pistol to have unwanted discharges in the panic of the moment. They require considerable practice to be safe and effective. 

A revolver is generally the overall safest handgun. I would recommend that you might consider one for your first experience. People are unreasonably enamored of semi-auto pistol these days. A revolver is a solid, safe, accurate and versatile weapon and should not be overlooked.


----------



## tekhead1219

judd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently completed the NRA gun basics course and am eagerly waiting my paperwork from the state. I have been reading and doing my research and I really like the 1911 style gun. Are these a good choice for a beginning shooter? I have found a Springfield 9mm that I like but am unsure about this style for a first timer.
> 
> Thanks to all that reply!
> 
> Judd


A lot of this depends on your uses for it, home defense, CCW, etc. 1911 is a good choice, and for a first timer, 9mm is an excellent choice.:smt023


----------



## Redwolf

38, 357, 9mm, 40, 44 and the 45
smith, ruger, colt, springfield, ect 
all good just have to start somewhere and only god knows where you'll end


----------



## judd

Thank you all for the info. I plan on using the gun for HD and will eventually get another pistol for CC. I have shot some revolvers but like Teuthis said... Revolvers are not out of the question though. Reason for the original question was that I picked up a magazine with the title 1911 Guns and immediately fell in love with the gun, however, there was an article in the magazine stating that 1911 type guns should not be bought by new shooters and are really intended for advanced shooters. 

Judd


----------



## tony pasley

I love the 1911s that being said I would recommend you look at a good revolver to start with. A good .357 with a 4" barrel, cheap to practice with, good for home defense. I think you will find it better to learn siting, trigger control than a automatic. besides you can usually find a good used one cheaper.


----------



## Gearheart

I really don't see how a 1911 would be a problem for a new shooter as a range gun. If anything, I would think the grip safety would keep a new shooter consistent. The biggest problem I have noticed with new handgun shooters is that they jerk the gun around when they fire, trying to compensate for one thing or another. 

Because the 1911 is single action only, a lot of people who carry them wear them cocked and ready to go off. That might be why some consider them for "advanced" shooters only. 

As for revolvers, I can't argue with that. A good part of my early experience came with a pair of Ruger Vaqueros.


----------



## hideit

1911 in 9mm is a great choice


----------



## silverse

judd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently completed the NRA gun basics course and am eagerly waiting my paperwork from the state. I have been reading and doing my research and I really like the 1911 style gun. Are these a good choice for a beginning shooter? I have found a Springfield 9mm that I like but am unsure about this style for a first timer.
> 
> Thanks to all that reply!
> 
> Judd


I agree with those who suggested a revolver as a first handgun rather than a 1911. I would suggest a 26oz to 35oz revolver, 3-4 inch barrel, designed to fire a 38 special +p round, and designed as single and double action.

At the range, you can use 38 standard rounds, but load 38 special +P rounds for home defense. The Special +P rounds make the 38 a good Home defense weapon.

After mastering the 38 revolver, IMHO, I would then go to a 9 MM semi and/or on to the 1911 45 ACP. You could also consider as you first handgun, a 4 inch barrel 45 ACP revolver, so when you go to a 1911 45 ACP, the ammo would be the same.

There are other possibilities, and everyone has their own opinion or experiences, and the above are just mine.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## Ptarmigan

I recommend a good double action revolver as a first handgun. Once you master the double action trigger pull, you can learn to shoot anything well, in my opinion. The first handgun I ever shot was a S&W K frame .38 Special, and it served me well. I still own one.


----------



## FlaChef

judd said:


> Revolvers are not out of the question though. Reason for the original question was that I picked up a magazine with the title 1911 Guns and immediately fell in love with the gun, however, there was an article in the magazine stating that 1911 type guns should not be bought by new shooters and are really intended for advanced shooters.


i own and love revolvers, i love 1911's and am working on my first one. i also have plastic wondernines so i am biased toward them all.
There is nothing wrong with a 1911 for a new gun owner! if you like it you will want to use it and pactice. Just be aware that there is a little bit of a steeper learning curve and the gun is not going to be as forgiving of bad handling OR maintenance practice.

If it fits your hand and floats your boat then go for it, as long as you realize the above things. Soetimes what works best on paper isn't for everyone.


----------



## Big_Jim

You have selected a great choice in a 9mm 1911.

There is no more effort in learning how to use a 1911 than there is using any other gun. 

When using a handgun with a external hammer, you should never touch the hammer. On a 1911 you will never decock the gun. The hammer is either in the cocked position ready to fire with the safety in the up (on) position or the hammer is at rest in the down position. The only way to get it there is to drop the magazine and eject the live round and dry fire in a safe direction.

When loaded, the safety always stays in the "on" position. About half way through your draw you will naturally flip the safety in the "off" position. After you fire, as you return the gun to the holster, you will naturally return the safety to the "on" position. This will become second nature in a very short period of time.

It sounds like a lot of info but you'd be suprised how easy it is to put it in practice.

Anyone that tells you how difficult it is to use a 1911 is either a 1911 snob and feels that they are superior because only "true high speed operators" are the only ones good enough to master this pistol or they have very little experience with the 1911 and are used to the simplicity of "point and pull pistols" like the Glock or XD.

Once you get your pistol, check out a quality custom leather holster and some 124 gr high velocity quality ammunition.

You will have great set-up.

good luck


----------

